# Really Bad Week - We Lost Chelsy



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It's been a tough week here. We lost Chelsy on November 4th. I'm just getting to the point where I can write it down or talk about it. You'd think that after 30 years of having dogs, cats, guinea pigs, etc, it would get easier but it never does. Especially when you get them at 8 weeks old and live with them for almost 15 years. 

So, I've been spending an exorbitant amount of time with Shade and Rocky. They are getting many walks every day, brushing, combing, wrestling on the floor every morning, and just in general being wallored non-stop by me. Rocky has insisted on sleeping next to my bed at night now and scratches furiously at the door if I make him stay out. The two of them are actually happier now. Rocky was so worried about her that he just kept sniffing her and pacing around the house in a kind of panic. He is a very caring big brother and worries about everything that's different.

I don't imagine it will every get easier for me, no matter how many dogs I will live with in my life. They are all my babies.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! I know how much all your dogs mean to you and losing one is difficult to express. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ohhhhh, I am soOooo sorry for your loss!!!!:hug:
You are also in my thoughts!!!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I am so sorry - you are right it doesn't matter how many dogs you have had as they are all special in their own way. I am sorry for your loss - it is never an easy adjustment to make. I am glad you have your other two babies to love and they will help you past the worst time. Cherish your memories and soon you will be able to laugh about funny things Chelsey used to do - but don't skip grieving, you deserve that time and her memory will always be a treasure for you.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Oh no! I am so, so, so sorry, words can't describe my sympathy. I was wondering where you were these past few days. You are doing exactly what I did when I lost my 16 year old (it's going to be a year ago on the 29th), I just focused as much as I could on my other dogs and making them happy. And you know what - after CJ left us, it seemed like a load off my pack as well. Dogs know way before we do - maybe we know, but we push the thought into the back of our head. I believe with my dog, she already had a foot on the other side for the last couple days of her life, and my dogs knew that, so they just stopped acknowledging her. 

I am so glad that you have Rocky and Shade. They are such good boys, I know they are going to take good care of their mama through this hard time. The only thing that gave me comfort when my CJ died was that I had a little piece of her in each of my other dogs. She helped raise them. 

You will always miss your Chelsea. But know that Shade and Rocky are with you for a reason - dogs are with us for a reason. We are better people because of them.

"It came to me that every time I lose a dog they take a piece of my heart with them. And every new dog who comes into my life, gifts me with a piece of their heart. If I live long enough, all the components of my heart will be dog, and I will become as generous and loving as they are."

Hugs from me & my pack...


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I am so so so sorry  I can't imagine. My thoughts are with you guys


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Lord, I am so sorry. I wish there was something to say to give you some comfort. She was blessed to have you and vice versa - you gave her a happy and wonderful life, and it is a process to get past the grief and to the happy memories. 

There are many people sending their love and support your way. Shade and Rocky will help.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ah.....what a terrible week for you....the work you did with chelsy, the care, the love.....she had a wonderful life with you.....

every time i would read something you had to say about chelsy, i always thought you were the one who went the extra two miles for her...for all of your dogs, but for her in particular because she was so special and had special needs.

you done good....you really did....no one, human or dog, could have asked for a better home and family....

i am so sad for you.....


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Rejoice in the fact that you were a DAMN good mama to her.... if I could suddenly wake up and be a doggie, I would wanna live at your house! She had it made... I know how hard it is to say goodbye but try to take a step back and be good to yourself for your unwavering kindness and commitment. Not many pups see that. 

Hugs to you and my heart goes out to you in this hard time. :hugs:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so, so sorry to hear about Chelsey, God, you are living all of our worst nightmare's right now. I don't think there are really any words that can make you feel better, but my deepest sympathy and understanding are with you right now. 
I have a feeling that there is one more little bright star up in the sky tonight.
xxx and hugs.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. Know that my thoughts and prayers are with you. I lost my Rottie to cancer almost 2 years ago and could still burst into tears whenever I think about him. I know how you feel.....you lose a piece of your heart when we lose a beloved pet.

No worries. I know Chelsey is amongst some really wonderful dogs now. My Kodi will look out for her.....

((Hugs))


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you to everyone. Today was a tough day since it was I've been home and actually in the house all weekend. But, time marches on and Rocky is getting a LOT of walks! Good think it's gotten cooler outside. 

It was rather sudden, though not totally unexpected at her age and condition. She was doing well and happy, although I've been hand feeding her for over a month because of her jaw problem and her horrendous teeth. On Nov 1 she was actually eating her dinner by herself (it was turkey and she loved that) and choked on some of the food trying to get it down. We took her in for xrays and they looked okay, except there was a slight cloudying that might be a bit of aspiration pneumonia. We did antibiotics and some extra pain pills in case it was a scarred throat, but the coughing never got better and she went downhill fast. I really think the horrible teeth had a lot to do with it, too. There must have been some bacteria inhaled when she choked, in addition to food. Add in being blind and mostly paralyzed in the back legs and it was just too much to recover from.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this, Carol. Many hugs to you and your family.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sooo sorry. I wish there was more I could say to help and make you feel better. Its so tough to lose any family member and you are in my thaughts.:hug::hug:


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss.  Thinking of you....


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for you loss.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

My sympathies to you and your pack... One thing that helped me get through the loss of my previous dog was when I was told, over and over, that I had provided him with the best possible life. And really, what more can we do for our beloved animals?

Please know that she will always be with you, and that you are richer having shared your life experience together. 

Take good care.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so heartbroken to read this, and I can't imagine the sorrow you and your family are going through. I felt like I kinda knew her since I've enjoyed hearing the stories here about her for the last 3+ years. Its easy to get mentally attached to other member's animals...

One thing is for certain. She had one long, wonderful, happy life filled with people who loved her dearly. Its clear to us all how devoted you were to her, and for that you are an angel! Find peace and comfort in all the cherished memories of her


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Oh no,I'm so sorry  I know she had an awesome life with a wonderful family and that more then any dog could ever ask for. My condolences.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. So so sorry. 

You did amazing things with Chelsy, and you gave her a long and wonderful life. She was lucky to have had you.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Those of us who have lost beloved dogs know the pain and emptiness left when they go. From reading what others have posted it seems clear that Chelsy knew she was loved and loved her family in return. You will always have that.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So, So, sorry to read of your loss. I am crying here with you and praying for you. Thinking of you, and knowing how painful this is for you. Sending Good thoughts your way. Chelsy will always be cherished and in your heart.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

So, so sorry for your loss. Chelsey was VERY lucky to have a momma like you. You are in our thoughts...


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your little one. It never gets easier I'm afraid when you love them like we all do. It's been since July that I lost Tommy and I still have a hard time thinking about it. She was very lucky to have you in her life and that you were there for her in the end. Sending hugs to you and your family.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh Chowder, I am so sorry to hear this. You are correct it never does get any easier. I think with each loss a piece of your heart is ripped away. Always remember how much Chelsey enriched your life. My only way of dealing with it is to convince myself that the joy of sharing life with them is so fulfilling that it overshadows the pain of their loss in time. Not sure I have convinced myself of this yet but I still try. Hugs to you and your family!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss.....as much as we grieve when our four legged family passes over I always try to think about the HUGE pack of beloved friends that will be waiting for me at the bridge when that time comes. Hugs to you and your family


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish there was something more I could say to ease your pain  


By the edge of a woods, at the foot of a hill,
Is a lush, green meadow where time stands still.
Where the friends of man and woman do run,
When their time on earth is over and done.

For here, between this world and the next,
Is a place where each beloved creature finds rest.
On this golden land, they wait and they play,
Till the Rainbow Bridge they cross over one day.

No more do they suffer, in pain or in sadness,
For here they are whole, their lives filled with gladness.
Their limbs are restored, their health renewed,
Their bodies have healed, with strength imbued.

They romp through the grass, without even a care,
Until one day they start, and sniff at the air.
All ears prick forward, eyes dart front and back,
Then all of a sudden, one breaks from the pack.

For just at that instant, their eyes have met;
Together again, both person and pet.
So they run to each other, these friends from long past,
The time of their parting is over at last.

The sadness they felt while they were apart,
Has turned into joy once more in each heart.
They embrace with a love that will last forever,
And then, side-by-side, they cross over… together.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I am really sorry for your loss. It's like parts of your soul get ripped away every time


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

So very sorry to hear of your loss.

My sincere condolences.

P.S.: the Rainbow Bridge poem always makes me cry.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Chelsy! She was one of the original members here on DFC and I loved hearing about her progress on different types of food and how she was doing. We will all miss her! But as others have said, you were an amazing dogmom to her and she was so lucky to have you her whole, long, wonderful life! Great now I'm crying. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sorry, Chowder. I never have the perfect words or deep thoughts... Just, I'm sorry. I can't imagine how tough of a time it is.


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Although I haven't seen anything posted from you about Chelsy until this thread due to my being new to the forum, it really sounds like you did her good all her life. I am very sorry for your loss, and I am the same ... I've owned many animals, and it just never gets easier when you loose them.

May Chelsy rest in peace.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just want to thank everyone here at DFC for all the kind words. I'm slowly getting used to the idea of her being gone. It truly is like a piece of your heart breaking every time you lose one. You'd think that by now my heart would be tough as nails but it's not. However, I am willing to endure the heartache of losing each one if that's the price I have to pay for the sheer joy that having dogs brings my life. I truly cannot live without them. 

I knew that if anyone could understand, it would be the 'family' here on the forum. :grouphug:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss- she was a cute little thing. You're right, it's horribly hard to lose a pet, but the years you have with them makes up for it a hundred fold.


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, I'm so so sorry. I know this is coming soon for me too, My little Birdie boy mutt is 15 1/2 and has recently had a stroke, he also has a mass on his spleen that we chose not to biopsy, but I doubt he has long. his quality of life is good enough that we are waiting it out (he lives with my mom since I moved out, but he is still my boy) i met him when he was 5 weeks at the shelter with his mom, and he has been with me more than half my life. I know he knows how we all feel about him, and I'm sure chelsy knew too.:hug:


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

It won't get easier, but... should it? I have always felt that if it is becoming easy to lose a dear friend then we are becoming too hard hearted. We live with these guys for so many years that to lose them is to lose part of ourselves. That will never be easy. 

I have lost 2 dogs in the past 7 months so I share your pain. It sucks. It really does. But you gave Chelsy a ridiculously long life that most dogs can only hope to have. She didn't lack love either. That much is obvious. So many dogs out there either don't have a home or have a home where they are cast to the side. That clearly wasn't the case for Chelsy. You did everything a dog mom should and you should be proud.

I am so sorry that you lost Chelsy but you still have Rocky and Shade. And, as you said, they are taking care of you. There really isn't anything any of us can say to make it hurt less but we are all here for you as most of us, if not all of us, know what it is like to lose a dog. 

My family will keep you in our prayers.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry :frown: that's so hard to lose a pup... i hope that you start to feel better soon, and it's awesome that you're spending your time even more with he special two that are with you still.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am just now seeing this. 
I am so sorry for your loss, I know it never gets easier, because each pet fills a place in our hearts that can never be filled by another. Saying goodbye is never easy, but I know that you gave her the absolute best home and life possible. She was a damn lucky little dog. 
Nothing anyone can say makes the pain and loss go away, but in time it becomes a little more manageable. Know that you have an entire DFC family here for support.


----------

